# "Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2" oder lieber "Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Coole



## eldon89 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich will mir einen neuen cpu-kühler zu legen, und kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden, meine wahl momentan liegt bei diesen zwei kühler, die ich im titel schon erwähnt habe... was wördet ihr mir ratten, welchen der beiden kühler ist empfelungswerter und warum...

hier noch zwei links von caseking:

arctic:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

cooler master:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler

danke im voraus!

gruß
eldon89


----------



## doceddy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2" oder lieber "Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU C*

Wenns unter 30€ sein soll, dann nimm lieber den Scythe Kama Angle oder den Cooler Master Hyper 212.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2" oder lieber "Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU C*

Ich kann dir vom AC Freezer Xtreme nur abraten. Ich hatte diesen Kühler für meinen Zweitrechner mitgenommen, die Kühlleistung war Anfangs auch sehr gut. Nachdem ich jedoch die CPU getauscht hatte und den Kühler erneut verbauet hatte, bemerkte ich Temperaturen um die 60°C. Meine erste Vermutung war, das der Kühler nicht richtig verbaut war. Also nochmal neu gemacht, noch schlechtere Temperaturen. Ich habe mir dann den Kühler mal genauer angeschaut und die Flügel der Befestigung hatten sich verbogen. Diese bestehen aus billigen Zinkblech und man kann sie ganz einfach von Hand verbiegen. 

Meine Empfehlung falls es günstig sein soll, der Revoltec Pipe Tower Pro, dieser Kühler ist identisch zum Groß Clock'ner (Kühlkörper ist baugleich) und der sollte gut genug sein.


----------



## eldon89 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2" oder lieber "Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU C*

danke für den rat! hab noch ne frage, welche vorteile hat der Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler mit den zwei lüfter von andere cpu kühler mit nur einem lüfter... da bei caseking steht, dass die anderen kompuneten, wie zbsp. der ram dovon profitieren könnte...


----------



## Knexi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2" oder lieber "Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU C*

Leg noch 4€ drauf und kauf dir den Mugen 2


----------



## eldon89 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2" oder lieber "Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU C*

Ich war gerade bei caseking.de den mugen 2 schauen und hatte dies hier gelesen:

*zitat von caseking.de:
Allerdings sollten dann die Komponenten und Kabel ordentlich fest fixiert sein, damit sie vom enormen Luftstrom nicht weggesaugt werden.

Das kann ich kaum glauben, wurde mal wieder übertrieben... oder kann da jemand das bestätigen? lol


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2" oder lieber "Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU C*

Ich hab ja den Mugen 1 und der + einen Scythe Kaza oder wie der heißt mit 1900 U/min, das geht schon ab. Wenn du denn Lüfter auf den Tisch stellst und annmachst, dann musst du den festhalten!


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2" oder lieber "Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU C*

Das dürfte schon sehr übertrieben sein Ich habe einen IFX-14 und zwei Xigmatek mit 1500U/min drauf und muss mir trotzdem keine sorgen wegen umherfliegenden Kleinteilen und Kabeln machen^^


----------



## Fischer995 (31. August 2011)

Ich versteh nciht was ihr mit dem arctic cooling freezer habt ^^. habe ihn selber. Mein i7-2600k ist auf 4 ghz getaktet pro kern und ist im idel auf knappen 33°C wenns sau kalt ist dann auf 21°C und unter last wenns kalt ist 45°C und unter last wenns sommer is 55°C


----------



## Kev95 (31. August 2011)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nciht was ihr mit dem arctic cooling freezer habt


 Das versteh ich auch nicht...
Vor knapp zwei Wochen hab ich meine H60 bekommen, vorher hatte ich den Freezer und war sehr zufrieden mit ihm.
Vor allem die Montage...


----------



## lunar19 (31. August 2011)

Wie wärd denn mit dem Xigmaret Gaia? Mein Bruder hat den verbaut und ist sehr zufrieden!


----------

